# Need advice- Transporting high wheel bike on top of rental car.



## xmtnrider (May 8, 2017)

Hello, I am trying to transport my freshly restored Early safety high wheel on top of a rental car. I got it as far as St Louis so I'm flying from Denver and renting a car in St. Louis. All they had was standard sized rentals so I'm thinking of flying with a truck tire inner tube and inflating it between the bike and the roof of the car. Then strapping it down. I'm hoping I can at least rent a car with a luggage rack. Any advice or pictures showing how to strap  a high wheel bike to a car would be appreciated. I'm hoping the bike doesn't act as a conductor while driving through any Kansas lightening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustySprockets (May 8, 2017)

I think you better rent a pick-up truck.


----------



## Iverider (May 8, 2017)

You could probably fit everything in the car if you disassemble it and the backseats happen to fold down.


----------



## Rambler (May 8, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> You could probably fit everything in the car if you disassemble it and the backseats happen to fold down.




That may depend on the size of the front wheel compared to size of car...








xmtnrider said:


> Hello, I am trying to transport my freshly restored Early safety high wheel on top of a rental car. I'm hoping the bike doesn't act as a conductor while driving through any Kansas lightening.




Though in all seriousness, if I were putting a highwheel on top of a car I would lay it down on its side. Having it stand upright may interfere with bridge/overpass clearance.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 8, 2017)

Mummy wrap it in moving blankets and make sure it is lashed down on all sides. I like the inner tube idea.


----------



## bikebozo (May 8, 2017)

when you strap it down , go inside the car with the straps, tighten straps as much as you can , and then put up the windows to hold the straps tighter, I always bring at least 1 strap end into the drivers area , that is so I can see or feel ,if my rig is getting loose . I have done it many times ,and it always works , an assortment of straps is required-good luck,


----------



## rideahiggins (May 8, 2017)

Why don't you just ship it freight? Try R & L Carriers web site to get a quote. You'll have to have it crated of course.


----------



## TR6SC (May 8, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> Hello, I am trying to transport my freshly restored Early safety high wheel on top of a rental car. I got it as far as St Louis so I'm flying from Denver and renting a car in St. Louis. All they had was standard sized rentals so I'm thinking of flying with a truck tire inner tube and inflating it between the bike and the roof of the car. Then strapping it down. I'm hoping I can at least rent a car with a luggage rack. Any advice or pictures showing how to strap  a high wheel bike to a car would be appreciated. I'm hoping the bike doesn't act as a conductor while driving through any Kansas lightening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tie it down on any inner tube. Car or truck. Take off the pedal if it's a car tube. I transported once using a kiddie pool. I was in Pennsylvania and found out that inner tubes are illegal. Seems there was a law suit over a tube inside a tubeless tire. Also, tie it down with the left doors open so that you don't have to climb through the windows or keep untying every time you have to get out of the car.
Tie left and right. Tie right and left.
Tie front to back. Tie back to front.
Remove all loose stuff...bells, lights, seat, grips.
Bubble wrap the bars and tie them through the front and rear passenger windows.
You can drive to Tierra del Fugo this way!


----------



## Awhipple (May 8, 2017)

Rent a uhaul?


----------



## xmtnrider (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions! I fly to St. Louis tonight and drive tomorrow with the bike. I'll post some pics from along the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (May 9, 2017)

Memory foam mattress on top of car and maybe one on top of bike.


----------



## pelletman (May 9, 2017)

Tire tube, I would take the bike apart and put the rest of it in the car, big wheel on top if you can.  You really don't want to be leaving parts on the highway.  Open the doors and run ratchet straps around through the inside.


----------



## oldspoke (May 9, 2017)

Greetings All,

I have transported many high bikes using the inner tube tied to a roof rack method . I tie the tube to the rack then the bike to the tube. Works great but you have to be a little careful not to tie too tight in a manner that you could put too much side stress on the big wheel . My friend Jim Spillane Sr. cautioned me on this .

Need to transport a high bike or ? a long distance ? You can ship cars, boats, motorcycles, antiques, etc

I recently used the service USHIP :

http://www.uship.com/LandingPages/c..._-_exact-_tm&gclid=CMSG7YPz4tMCFRhWDQodobsCyA 

They offer a service where shippers bid to move an object from point A to point B . Feedback is provided in a manner similar to Ebay so a customer can search a shippers profile. Lot's of communication etc.

I had a 55 inch bike picked up in the middle of nowhere on Michigan's upper penninsula and delivered to my door . Minor dismantle - no crate etc . Very satisfied with this service . Cost was $450

When you factor in a plane ticket, rental vehicle, and time this was a great option for me.

Glenn


----------



## xmtnrider (May 9, 2017)

oldspoke said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I have transported many high bikes using the inner tube tied to a roof rack method . I tie the tube to the rack then the bike to the tube. Works great but you have to be a little careful not to tie too tight in a manner that you could put too much side stress on the big wheel . My friend Jim Spillane Sr. cautioned me on this .
> 
> ...




Great info, thanks!! I would have paid to ship the bike and dismantle it, but I'm worried about taking the big wheel off for the first time following restoration because of the treadle system. I'm going to try to tie the whole thing down on the top of the rental car. Unfortunately, no bigger than standard rental cars available and I'm not even certain it will have a rack. Uhaul is much more expensive for a one way trip from St. Louis to Denver. 700 bucks or so.


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2017)

Suv with a roof rack? One rental place has got to have one.... Uber pick-up truck?


----------



## bikebozo (May 9, 2017)

you have a 2 speed star , very nice ,. ..   pad up the roof and strap it down ,  after a few miles , get out and check your work ,..


----------



## Princeton (May 9, 2017)

That's the Star that was leaning against the fence in Copake....nice machine , take good care of it.....note the license plate on the white VW.....


----------



## xmtnrider (May 9, 2017)

princeton said:


> View attachment 464132 View attachment 464133 That's the Star that was leaning against the fence in Copake....nice machine , take good care of it.....note the license plate on the white VW.....



Awesome! Love the bug pic! Yes, that is the fence at Copake in the pictures. Looking forward to riding the Star around Denver. Recently finished by Craig Allen in NY.


----------



## TR6SC (May 9, 2017)

Very interesting bike. That brake handle not on the bars is off a Racing Star. You also have the two speed like bikebozo called attention to. And, the pedals that pivot! Nice! Looks like the treadle arms are hollow and the felloes are solid. The springwork at the front of the seat leaf makes the bike a "Special" model. What size wheels?

                    And, DO NOT force the slotted screws that keep the locknuts on the axle.                           


The screws are Left Handed. Both sides of the bike. Right Loosey Goosey. They will break. Very delicate. The axle nuts are Right handed. Both sides.


----------



## xmtnrider (May 11, 2017)

Well, the trip was much easier than expected. The rental car company had a van with the seats already folded down and the bike fit right in no problem. The inner tube was still a help. 12 hours in the van back to Denver was a pain, but the bike is home safe and sound. Thanks for all the advice. Time for a ride.


----------

